# Good route from Santa Cruz to Santa Rosa?



## TylerF (Sep 22, 2008)

Has anyone here ridden from SC to Santa Rosa before? What is the best route. I've thought about taking the coast highway all the way up, and I guess crossing the golden gate. Any better ideas that keep the distance around 150 miles?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Highway 1 north to SF, cross the GG bridge, through Sausalito. Note - the prevailing wind is more from the north, so you will likely have a head wind for much of your time on the coast (one reason why most of the people who are riding the entire coast are going south).

After this, easiest to describe is continuing north on 1 and then cutting over to Santa Rosa at about Valley Ford. Shorter would be finding some route that parallels 101 (not sure if it exists, no\r if it would be pleasant - may require some segments where you are on the shoulder of 101).


----------



## TylerF (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah the wind is my main concern. Are there some times of the year when the wind is less of an issue, and/or coming from the south? I rode up to Pescardero maybe 6 months ago and had a nice tailwind on the way up. I'm sure that's pretty hard to predict though.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Your other main concern should be getting through the Devil's Slide on Hwy 1 alive!


----------

